
President Obama Weighs His Economic Legacy - lyonlim
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/magazine/president-obama-weighs-his-economic-legacy.html
======
nkzednan
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588553)

